# #1 Bantamweight in the state



## Danny T (Feb 15, 2015)

Just got notified one of my fighters has been ranked #1 Amateur Bantamweight in the state of Louisiana. Feeling rather proud of him and our team.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice  Good luck to him!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 15, 2015)

Congratulations to him


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice work.


----------



## Buka (Feb 15, 2015)

That's awesome, Danny, you should feel proud!

Congrats to him.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice. What discipline?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Well done to all involved! (it's always a team effort ) Are there plans for him to go pro and go onwards and upwards?


----------



## Danny T (Feb 16, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Nice. What discipline?


MMA. He started off in Shotokan (2nd degree BB) and then trained Wing Chun, Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, CSW, and now Boxing and Muay Thai. His development has been over the past 13 years and he is now an excellent martial artist and truly is a mixed martial artist.


Tez3 said:


> Well done to all involved! (it's always a team effort ) Are there plans for him to go pro and go onwards and upwards?


A team effort indeed Tez. Thanks goes out to everyone who stepped onto the training floor, the mats, and in the ring with him for his development. Of course 'he' put in the time and the many many rounds of training, practice, sparring and the so many miles of road work to get here. Very proud of the whole team but will be short lived for on the 28th he makes his pro debut and his work continues.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 1, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Well done to all involved! (it's always a team effort ) Are there plans for him to go pro and go onwards and upwards?


Tez as a follow up to this inquiry; had his pro debut last night. Won 2:34 1st round, verbal submission from a barrage of elbow strikes out of side control.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey Danny that is great and I look forward to hearing more about your fighter and his pro career! 

On another note one of my guy's back in Michigan just won an amature bantamweight title.  Then the next weekend fought up a weight and won as well.  He is looking to go pro as well after having over 35 plus amature fights.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 2, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Tez as a follow up to this inquiry; had his pro debut last night. Won 2:34 1st round, verbal submission from a barrage of elbow strikes out of side control.




That's a really good start, well done to him.  I'm sure he's in good hands and there'll be no rushing.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 2, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Danny that is great and I look forward to hearing more about your fighter and his pro career!
> 
> On another note one of my guy's back in Michigan just won an amature bantamweight title.  Then the next weekend fought up a weight and won as well.  He is looking to go pro as well after having over 35 plus amature fights.


Thanks Brian. 
All the best to your fighter. 



Tez3 said:


> That's a really good start, well done to him.  I'm sure he's in good hands and there'll be no rushing.


Thanks Tez.
Not going to push him and will be selective as to who he fights as he gains experience as a pro. Have seen a lot of fighters with great potential get big fights too soon and get some major set backs on their careers.


----------

